# Ammo question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Dose anyone make sub sonic .223? 
Or where can I order it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Dose anyone make sub sonic .223?
> Or where can I order it?


I've never shot subsonic .223 but a quick search brought up a couple of companies that offer it;
SUBSONIC .223 Remington-55g FMJ - Detroit Ammunition Company LLC
http://www.tacticaledgeproducts.com/Rifleammo.html
Beck Ammunition | subsonic ammo | .308 subsonic ammo | 223 subsonic ammo | 308 subsonic ammo


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've never shot subsonic .223 but a quick search brought up a couple of companies that offer it;
> SUBSONIC .223 Remington-55g FMJ - Detroit Ammunition Company LLC
> TACTICAL EDGE PRODUCTS, LLC - Home of Extreme Shock 223 Subsonic
> Beck Ammunition | subsonic ammo | .308 subsonic ammo | 223 subsonic ammo | 308 subsonic ammo


OK I feel lazy now,,,,,Thanks Slippy


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Sub-sonic .223 is a a total waste of time and money. You might as well shoot .22 LR or .22 Magnum. Dropping the velocity of a .223 to sub sonic levels also drops it's energy to sub par levels. Lets look the numbers.


Detroit Ammo 55.Gr. Sub-Sonic .223 - mzl velocity 1064 ft/s - mzl energy 138 ft/lbs.

Hornady 55Gr. FMJ/BT .223 - mzl velocity 3240 ft/s - mzl energy 1282 ft/lbs.

CCI 32Gr. Stinger .22 LR - mzl velocity 1640 ft/s - mzl energy 191 ft/lbs.

CCI 40.GR. MAXI MAG .22 MAG - mzl velocity 1875 ft/s - mzl energy 312 ft/lbs.

Winshester 40Gr. Sub-Sonic .22 LR - mzl velocity 1065 ft/s - mzl energy 100 ft/lbs.

Hornady 60GR. XTP .32 Auto - mzl velocity 1000 ft/s - mzl energy 133 ft/lbs.

So unless your perfectly happy with the performance of a .32 Auto don't waste you money or time. the CCI stinger produces more energy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't they up the weight of the bullet with most subsonic rounds. 

That's not what you supposedly hear when a gun goes off anyway. Your hearing the bullet coming out of the end of the barrel and the associated air. That's why they put silencers on the end of the barrel.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just reload it yourself.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Dose anyone make sub sonic .223?
> Or where can I order it?


If you are shooting out of a semi-auto the gun may not cycle rounds properly


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

If you are shooting out of an AR, get a 300 Blackout barrel. Subsonics in the 300 Blackout still carry a punch (due to the heavy weight), subsonic 300's with a suppressor are supposed to be great fun!

The super sonic rounds from the 300 BLK carry more energy than not only the 223, but also the AK 47!

I'm swapping the barrel on one of my AR's to play with the 300BLK. No change in bolt is required, as the brass is made from chopped .223 brass. I reload, so all is good.

AJ


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ
Please let us know how it works out.
NS


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sinkhole said:


> Sub-sonic .223 is a a total waste of time and money. You might as well shoot .22 LR or .22 Magnum. Dropping the velocity of a .223 to sub sonic levels also drops it's energy to sub par levels. Lets look the numbers.
> 
> 
> Detroit Ammo 55.Gr. Sub-Sonic .223 - mzl velocity 1064 ft/s - mzl energy 138 ft/lbs.
> ...


 Thanks for answering my question Oh wait,,,,,never mind 
If it's all the same I will waist my time and money the way I see fit


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As for sub sonic rounds not cycling correctly in semi auto that can be a big issue. Another reason Gas pistons maybe what you want . Many can be adjusted to compensate for the differences . 
As for your question the only ones I have seen are personal reloads.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> As for sub sonic rounds not cycling correctly in semi auto that can be a big issue. Another reason Gas pistons maybe what you want . Many can be adjusted to compensate for the differences .
> As for your question the only ones I have seen are personal reloads.


Yea, I saw the ar-.22 I bought has a place to adjust for the ammo. I might play with that when I get some sub 
ammo for it.


----------

